# Moxie's First Grooming



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Today Moxie had her first grooming. My daughter was worried about leaving her and was afraid of them taking her puppy. LOL I went to pick her up and the groomers all said how beautiful and sweet she is and then the man who groomed her said she has the most beautiful coat he has seen there. Also mentioned that her temperament was perfect. She got on the grooming table and stood there so nice. He asked where I got her b/c he knows it has to be from someone special. I told him I looked all over and bought her from Tammy Simon in Oklahoma. He thought for a second and said, OH! Tajon?! I was really surprised to say the least he knew exactly who she was and even named her top AKC dog in history. He shows dogs but not Maltese. The groomer said Tajon has the most beautiful coats around.

Anyway, she has the cutest little cut and even kept her bow in long enough for me to see her.







No photo yet.... I'm behind on work but will share hopefully tonight. 

I just had to share...Can you tell I'm a beaming mommy. LOL









~Pamela


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Pamela!
What a wonderful compliment!! She is gorgeous!!!
Happy New Year





















*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, that's great! Tajon has a real cutie available now, too!









Can't wait to see Moxie's new do - I bet she looks adorable!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats awesome! I'm glad Moxie did well for her first grooming. It's great that your groomer knew who Tajon was- I wouldve been VERY impressed. I'm convinced my old groomer never even saw a maltese before haha.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she is soooo beautiful, I can't wait to see her new look.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone







Here are a few photos. Her "do" isn't really that much different. Just cleaned up and shaped better. She's a little mussed up now b/c as usual, the first thing she did was slide her face around the floor. HAHA I put in one of the beautiful bows I bought from a known member here







 I'm not a pro at putting those in as of yet and it doesnt help Moxie is a constant moving target. hehe










Black and White version










Last but not least... Moxie doing her "strut".



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My Soda is from Tammy and has an indestructible silk coat...I love it, too!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

^^ oh yeah? Awesome







Yeah, the coats are just beautiful for sure! I love how silky Moxie is.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is just amazing!! She is really beautiful!!


ANDREA~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow!! She really is stunning


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwww moxie looks so much like my boy







the one i got from tammy!
aerong kind of looks like her too... she is from tammy also 

i think your moxie is so adorable I love looking at your signature and pictures!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Moxie just takes my breath away she is so gorgeous!

BTW, I think you did a great job on her bow!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Moxie is so cute in her new cleaned-up hairdo! Her coat is beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Very pretty puppy. You should be very proud of her.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, she get more beautiful with each picture. She is amazing. What a little walk too. Thanks for sharing.
Aimee


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

You have a beautiful little dog. I have never seen such a beautiful dog in my country (South Africa) Pure Maltese are so hard to find here. Any way enjoy her, she is gorgeous.

Sue


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Thanks so much thelittlepet and bentleyboy


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I wanted to add to this thread... I called Tammy (TaJon) today to let her know how Moxie was doing and that she is now spayed. I found out that the groomer was so impressed by Moxie, that he CALLED Tammy! LOL She said he told her how beautiful Moxie is and knew she came from someone special etc. How funny is that? I told Tammy she made one heck of an impression on him for the groomer to call her to praise her!

I thought it was cute.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this post! She is gorgeous!!! I think you did a great job on putting her bow in.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Moxie is truly beautiful! love the pictures please keep posting them!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Moxie is just gorgeous!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's beautiful. I love her bow. Is it one of Marj's?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

She is sooo beautiful!! She has a very nice coat!!
I love the last picture where Moxie is strutting her stuff!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I somehow missed the pics of Moxie. Cute as can be. I love her struttin pic best. That is a great shot.

Could you come take a pic of Cosy bolting through the house? LOL I try and it's a blur!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> she is soooo beautiful, I can't wait to see her new look.[/B]



I love Matilda and her slide show performance.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> She's beautiful. I love her bow. Is it one of Marj's?
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


Yep.... I bought 3 bows from her











> I somehow missed the pics of Moxie. Cute as can be. I love her struttin pic best. That is a great shot.
> 
> Could you come take a pic of Cosy bolting through the house? LOL I try and it's a blur![/B]


LOL... they are hard to get good pictures. You need a lot of light and high shutter speed to get photos that don't blur. Takes lots and lots of practice! 

Thanks for all the great comments! Poor thing can't have a bath for 10 days! She's going to be a little mess by the 22nd!







(she was spayed the other day so she has to stay dry...maybe i should buy some of those dry bath items?)


----------

